
OccupyWallStreet suspended on Twitter - delinquentme
http://twitter.com/#!/OccupyWallStreet
======
msahil
good one..so we cannot trust even twitter now, but just saw an alternative
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3070376>

------
_delirium
Isn't this their twitter account? --> <https://twitter.com/OccupyWallSt>

------
pedalpete
if a group was attempting to show that the media was shutting them down,
couldn't they link to a non-existent webpage as 'proof'?

do we know that the page existed before?

